# Animal Physio



## Keala (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi does anybody have experience of an naimal physiotherapist called Stephanie Karageorgis. She has a practice in Nicosia and we wondered if anyone could tell us about her. Our dog has severe arthritis and would like to consider treatment with Stephanie. Thank-you Patricia


----------



## lykoz (Mar 19, 2013)

She is great, loves animals dearly, with a ton of knowledge. I'm sure your pet will benefit from treatments.


----------

